# Sick of cheap lights. Need something comparable to BML



## MissileBear (Aug 6, 2013)

Hello all,

I need a new 48" LED for the girlfriend's 55g tank. Frankly, I'm sick of the cheap crap getting pumped out of China like the Beamswork/Current/Finnex/all the other off brand lights. The AC adapters are full of cheap components, the PCBs don't hold up well to moisture, and I just can't justify buying another fixture that's going to burn out in another 14 months.

(Hope that doesn't strike a nerve with any of you. I know there are tons of people that like these lights, but my experiences and exploration into these are really just confirming that these are throw away fixtures)

I own 2 custom BML lights that have run non stop for years now without a problem. I'd buy a 48" light in a second if they were still around. I haven't been able to find a suitable replacement.

Here is what I'm looking for.

-Price range - $200 - $500. I am frugal (not cheap) but don't mind spending the cash on a good light if I have to. The 6' BML on the 180 was pretty pricey but I do not regret that purchase for a second.
-it's a low-tech tank. No CO2, very light fertilization schedule - I only grow crypts, anubius, mosses, bolbitus. 
-cannot be pendant style - I don't have room above the tank for suspension/gooseneck. I would have gone with a Kessil or 2, but there is artwork above the tank that I cannot move.
-I would prefer a dim-able fixture

Any thoughts or suggestions would be appreciated. @jeffkrol - I read through a bunch of threads from you and thought you might have some input.

Thanks in advance-


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Yea... but unfortunately a possible replacement isn't available yet..
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/10-lighting/1138890-new-radion-xr15fw-pro-g4.html
Sad thing though is most are still manuf. in China..
Reefbreeders has some "customizable" reef lights using higher quality diodes and are at least serviced by the USA (well the office..)

From the looks of the innards fairly well assembled (in China) drivers ect..Above the "black box China" quality.. but still Chinese.

Orphek is another"high end" brand.. The Atlantic series is pretty high quality.
Problem is I have never found any pricing..

Pendants can be bar mounted...
http://ecotechmarine.com/products/radion-mounting-system









6-7" up..


----------



## MissileBear (Aug 6, 2013)

I will check out those Radion lights. I had to deal with Ecotech support when my Vortech arrived with button issues; a new controller housing arrived the next day and solved the issue. They also threw in a nice pair of SS cutters for the trouble. It has been running as it should since.

I am not opposed to all Chinese manufacturing, just the "inexpensive as possible" stuff.

Is there anyone that makes a quality fixture in the strip style?


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

MissileBear said:


> Is there anyone that makes a quality fixture in the strip style?



Current USA Planted plus pro is the middle ground...
Keep forgetting the Fluval planted 2.0..


----------



## phopf (Dec 17, 2016)

I was looking for the same thing, a sucessor to BML, and ended up ordering from makemyled (even the name is a bit deriavtive). They are out of Australia. So far I have had really good customer service and replies to questions. No technical problems yet, so I cannot speak to how they respond to warranty issues.

MMLED is not inexpensive, but much cheaper per unit PAR than Kessil or Radeon. I had been thinking of getting a Finnex fixture, but would have needed a pair for the front to back coverage, which made the price point about identical (plust the MMLED is completely programmable, not just apre-determined sunrise-sunset cycle)

Finally, and most importantly, they make strip lighting. I am just not a pendent kind of guy. But not so much of a following in North America.


----------



## DanPlanted (Jun 15, 2015)

What about Kessil LEDs, personally I have no problems with Current USA or the slightly cheaper Finnex. I don't know much about the Fluval Plant 2.0. I think the best high end light would be the ecotech. I only have experience with the Finnex Plnated+ and Ecoxotic E-Series, which is very similar to the Satellite Plus Pro. I would look into Kessil though.


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

Well,OP states that the lighting is for low tech,NON CO2 55 gal with low light plant's.
Hell, a couple T8 bulbs will grow the plants mentioned along with all of the cheaper fixtures mentioned.
Many run the Finnex brand LED's and Current LED fixtures without above reported issues/rant excluding of course human error,rough usage.
For plant's mentioned, and low tech tank, I would save the money I could spend on "custom$$$ lighting" for more plant's or towards CO2 injection/equipment.


----------



## Redneck tenner (Aug 21, 2016)

$200-500 should open up alot of doors. Considering the depth and plants I think a regular finnex planted plus would work fine. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## MissileBear (Aug 6, 2013)

@phopf - Thanks for the info, going to look into these guys. I have not yet come across them.

@roadmaster - I had considered using a florescent setup as the tank doesn't demand much light. Ultimately I wanted to get away from high heat, high energy consuming tubes that need to be replaced every 6 months. 

I was an early adopter of the Current led fixtures. I posted about this here in the past - of the 6 fixtures I had, 3 had power supplies that failed (one melted the plastic housing). The 4th lost a bank of LEDs, and the fifth fixture stopped responding to the remote (or any remote). I gave the last to a friend to replace a Beamswork fixture that died on him. I think it is still running.

Bought a Finnex Fugeray from Amazon after reading the rave reviews about the Finnex fixtures here. It arrived DOA. Finnex wanted me to ship the light to them for repair instead of offering a replacement. I returned it to Amazon without hassle, but what a let down. It seemed to be slightly better build quality than the Current but didn't even power on out of the box. 

The same friend that owns my last remaining Current fixture has used the Beamsworks fixtures for years in his Discus breeding fishroom. He's replaced 1/2 of them over the past few years. I gave him an old multimeter I had so he could stop bringing the fixtures/adapters to my house for testing ^_^
@******* tenner - I would think that as well, but when you take Current/Finnex/Beamswork fixtures out of the equation, there are surprisingly few choices.


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

Just off the top of my head .. Marineland,Aqueon,Lifegard,Hagan fluval,Coralife,True Lumen,Zoomed, Finnex, Current satellite, for budget friendly lighting and low to moderate light suitable for low tech
For more demanding plant's and or high tech,the list get's longer and prices increase as well.
Not much heat from T8 bulbs, and they don't need to be changed every six month's.
I have been running a Finnex planted plus for two year's over my own 55 gal low tech Non CO2 full of anubia,christmas moss,anachris.crypt's
Could not stick another stem or leaf in the tank anywhere.
I also have a current satellite planted plus(still works fine) which ran for around eight month's over my 80 gal along with triple tube T8 fixture from Aqueon that has been discontinued .
Waiting on a Fluval 2.0 to replace four tube T8 fixture for another 80 gal.

Funny,I was just the other day looking through face book gallery at www.UKAPS.org
The tanks were all beautiful but I noted that most had their lighting hung far above the tank.
Nothing wrong with uber lighting capability, but if you can't raise the light.or shade the light somehow then maybe you don't need as much light as you think.
Given the light bleed from hanging the fixtures high above the surface,I imagine they would like the lighting to be lower if they could.


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

RIP BML aquarium. Very fortunate to own 2 48" dutch XB fixtures myself

From what I have seen the bar-style light game is wack now. you are right, they are all ultra-cheap price-point fixtures.

I would check out the fluval fresh plant 2... might be what you're looking for. i could rattle off finnex, other chinese knockoffs, etc but it sounds like you are not interested


----------



## MissileBear (Aug 6, 2013)

klibs said:


> why do you need a top of the line light to run a low tech tank?
> 
> also, RIP BML aquarium. Very fortunate to own 2 48" dutch XB fixtures


I want a quality, reliable light. It's a lot like the tools I own; I buy the best that I can justify affording even if I could get away with a lesser, cheaper tool. The result has been that I rarely experience tool failures and can complete a job without going out to find a replacement. The reliability and peace of mind is worth the cost IMO.

I am not suggesting that high $ = high quality or low $ = poor quality. That is not always the case. I have some really cheap tools that have held up very well. Thus far, the cheaper lights have not held up well for me.

What separates a high end fixture from the low end fixture? What are you getting for the extra money? 

You wouldn't be interested in parting with one of those Dutch XBs by chance, would you? 

*edit* Looks like I replied before your edit.


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

lol no way am i ever selling my BML fixtures. i paid extra to get them in black too 

i see what you mean... definitely a hole in the market for nicer bar-style LEDs. have you checked these guys out? I don't think anyone really uses their stuff but I have seen the links thrown around. their fixtures look high quality.

https://sbreeflights.com/9-sbox-fw-plant-lights


----------



## MissileBear (Aug 6, 2013)

klibs said:


> lol no way am i ever selling my BML fixtures. i paid extra to get them in black too
> 
> i see what you mean... definitely a hole in the market for nicer bar-style LEDs. have you checked these guys out? I don't think anyone really uses their stuff but I have seen the links thrown around. their fixtures look high quality.
> 
> https://sbreeflights.com/9-sbox-fw-plant-lights


I know the reefers are familiar with their products, but I have not come across them in the freshwater world.

I've ruled out the Orphek & Radion fixtures. They both look amazing, but both exceed what I'm willing to spend.

The MakeMyLed fixtures look very interesting. I've sent them an email with questions. If shipping from AU to US isn't a killer, this might be the best option.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Well there is also Dsuny..
China direct but in your pricerange..
This is the newer model w/ reflectors..Kind of a wonky fw spectrum though.
Uses same brand LED's as Makemyled..

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Sma...id=1255a6f6-b3bf-453c-84bc-8796d1b789f1&tpp=1

Can use brackets and rail kit for a linear light..
Brackets are an add on I believe.

Older style..
https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...intelligent-aqualight/117944_32608325336.html


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

jeffkrol said:


> Well there is also Dsuny..
> China direct but in your pricerange..
> This is the newer model w/ reflectors..Kind of a wonky fw spectrum though.
> Uses same brand LED's as Makemyled..
> ...


that thing looks like a beast


----------



## Kampo (Nov 3, 2015)

why not DIY something? could put together a very high quality unit that wouldn't be that difficult to assemble for that kind of money from components from stevesled.com or something, heck I think he will custome build it for you as a service.

something like 3 of there 14up boards matched with there long skinny heatsink matched with propper drivers and a Bluefish mini led controller would be a very simple very highend setup.


----------



## Qwedfg (Mar 7, 2012)

Check out nano box leds. I believe this guy makes a freshwater version. He could probably rig you up something that had LEDs and T5 together if you wanted. 

Otherwise I would wait for the new Radions. I have an older version and I really like it.


----------



## gus6464 (Dec 19, 2011)

MissileBear said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I need a new 48" LED for the girlfriend's 55g tank. Frankly, I'm sick of the cheap crap getting pumped out of China like the Beamswork/Current/Finnex/all the other off brand lights. The AC adapters are full of cheap components, the PCBs don't hold up well to moisture, and I just can't justify buying another fixture that's going to burn out in another 14 months.
> 
> ...


A Fluence Ray44 is $250 and with the physiospec greenhouse it's basically a BML dutch. Fluence = BML as they renamed the company when they switched to horticulture only. The lights come with meanwell HLG power supplies so no cheap parts.


----------



## Bobbybills (Nov 30, 2015)

Kampo said:


> why not DIY something? could put together a very high quality unit that wouldn't be that difficult to assemble for that kind of money from components from stevesled.com or something, heck I think he will custome build it for you as a service.
> 
> something like 3 of there 14up boards matched with there long skinny heatsink matched with propper drivers and a Bluefish mini led controller would be a very simple very highend setup.


Agreed. LED mfgs will continue to improve efficiency and as the consensus of what is the "ideal" spectrum for plants matures, you could keep up without having to buy over again. To use your tool analogy, I too purchase for my business the best tools on the market, then in a few years better ones that are higher voltage or more horsepower appear and force me to buy again. No choice there since we can't make our own cordless hammer drills, but we can with LED lighting.

However, if this is outside your area of core competency, listen to the others.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi @MissileBear,

A year ago I was in the same situation as yourself, I was looking for a quality LED fixture for one of my tanks; here is a comparison I did with the three more popular models at that time. Keep in mind that many of the issues with LED fixtures, aside from cheap power bricks, are moisture related. I have since purchased a second unit, a 48"-60" model for my 75 gallon and have been using it for about 5 months. Questions? just ask!


----------



## micheljq (Oct 24, 2012)

TMC Aquaray Grobeam, 5 years warranty, most of the other companies only give one year.

Fluval that gives 3 years on the Planted 2.0.

Michel.


----------



## Veritas (Aug 9, 2013)

The Fluval 2.0 is definitely starting to get quite the fanclub on this forum!

I personally haven't had any issues with any of my Finnex or Ecoxotic lights (same as the Current) but that is insane to hear how much bad luck you have had with them!

good luck! Try the Fluval


----------



## bigbadjon (Aug 6, 2015)

The lights at Dustin's Fishtanks looks comparable to the BML product. Has anybody tried those?


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

bigbadjon said:


> The lights at Dustin's Fishtanks looks comparable to the BML product. Has anybody tried those?


Those have come up here now and then. I've tried to mostly behave myself about them..
but can't here.. BML was open and had enough science to back up their lights..'
dustins is PURE faith..


no comparison...


----------



## bigbadjon (Aug 6, 2015)

And yet BML is out of business and this guy is looking for options. If you haven't used one your opinion is worthless.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

bigbadjon said:


> And yet BML is out of business and this guy is looking for options. If you haven't used one your opinion is worthless.


Actually BML is Fluence and not out of business.. Went to what they considered greener pastures..
https://fluence.science/


sorry you don't like my opinion.. but your right it's an opinion..
so more opinion. If you can get me some PAR data, spectrum and real power output, diode brand ect. I'll gladly change it... 
Lights are overpriced w/ no supporting data..
THAT is obvious w/ out needing to own one..


Want to see something funny?
http://dustinsfishtanks.com/category/lighting/


----------

